# Iptables und Masquerading Problem



## Kuniberd (3. September 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit IpTables. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Tipp geben. 
Standardmäßig habe ich Masquerading nicht aktiviert und gehe dann über Squid. Nun möchte ich aber einen einzelnen Host Zugriff auf seinen E-Mail Account geben und möchte dazu eben nur den einen Host masquieren. Im Grunde nur einen einzelnen Port (110 reicht ja). 
Ich habe aber irgendwie keine Lösung. Ich habe auch schon Port-Forwarding ausprobiert. Klappt aber alles nicht. Ich muss zugeben, daß ich mich damit auch noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt habe. 
Achso ich benutze Shorewall zum konfigurieren.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Fabian H (3. September 2004)

```
# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -p tcp -s 192.168.0.12 --dport 110 -j MASQUERADE
```
Aktiviert Masquerading fuer alle Packete, die von 192.168.0.12 an Port 110 gesendet werden.
(-o muss noch evtl. angepasst werden)


----------



## Kuniberd (7. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Habe es heute ausprobiert.

Es funktioniert wunderbar.

Danke!


----------

